# Got some Bottom round roast  to smoke today.



## jrod62 (Apr 6, 2012)

never smoke a bottom round roast  so why not.

got two of them














here it is with my rub. going into the frig. for few hours. i'm going to try "Chef Jimmy's Au Jus" with the roast.

I'm cold smoking some CB for about 4 hours then going to throw it on the smoker with the roast







I build my first UDS few weeks ago and last weekend I filled my basket with 10lbs of lump charcoal.

smoke around 6 hours saturday and about the same on sunday .this morning when i look in the basket.

still got about a half of my basket left 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





now my side fire box smoker would have used at least two bags or more

















   will add more Q-views as the day go on.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 6, 2012)

Lookin Good jrod! Can't wait to see the slices! I've got 2 bottom rounds being turned into pastrami right now.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice looking meat! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2012)

Good luck...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## jrod62 (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't have all the the goodies that is call for in "Chef Jimmy Au Jus" ( i'm to lazy to run to the store)

so I hope it still turn out. anyways put Onion,Garlic and green peppers . will add the beef broth after its been

in the smoker for an hour.







found this rack in the wife kitchen cabinets . might get this upside my head when she get home today 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(took one of her pizza pans last week for an ash catcher for my new UDS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





took one of her cookies sheets for a baffle in my offset smokers last year.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











got these "L" brackets, drill few holes and I can add another rack in the smoker .







 put the Canadian Bacon on with the potatoes (I got another post going on the CB)







 here we are with all of it in the UDS.







WELL, I will be back later with the rest of the story


----------



## tom c (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 6, 2012)

Im in


----------



## mconrad9801 (Apr 6, 2012)

how lond do youkeep the potatoes on?


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 6, 2012)

how about an update?


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 6, 2012)

few more pictures


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 6, 2012)

That came out very nice! Looks very juicy and just the color I like!


----------



## venture (Apr 6, 2012)

Into the fridge.  Sliced thinly on your slicer tomorrow?  You gunna have some great sandwiches!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 6, 2012)

Venture said:


> Into the fridge.  Sliced thinly on your slicer tomorrow?  You gunna have some great sandwiches!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


cut half of one up for dinner then tomorrow will slice  up the rest  as thin as my slicer will let me.

got some Canadian Bacon to slice too.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 7, 2012)

got up this morning and had some Canadian Bacon and the roast beef to slice up.

slice it as thin as i could get it.







can't wait for lunch. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











thanks for looking


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice indeed.........


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh that looks goooood! I want a sammie now!


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 7, 2012)

Spectacular


----------



## papagrizz (Apr 7, 2012)

what time for lunch?


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Oh that looks goooood! I want a sammie now!



Thanks, Been gone all day so i still haven't got to eat any !


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 7, 2012)

been waiting all day to eat some Roast Beef Sammies.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












added some homemade BBQ sauce !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











turn out great !! 

thanks for looking.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh man that looks good!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 8, 2012)

[quote name="S2K9K" url="/t/120032/got-some-bottom-round-roast-to-smoke-today/20#post_7d96240"]
Oh man that looks good!!!
[/quote]

It was good. I will be eating it for lunch all week long :yahoo:


----------



## papagrizz (Apr 22, 2012)

Yumm!!!!!!

Great Job jrod!


----------



## tcscb1963 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, looks like it came out great.  I always see this cut on sale around here, now I am going to try this next time I see them


----------



## bigblue (Apr 26, 2012)

nice job

how long did the bottom round take and at what temp ?

have to try one


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 26, 2012)

tcscb1963 said:


> Wow, looks like it came out great.  I always see this cut on sale around here, now I am going to try this next time I see them :thumb1:
> [/quote
> Thanks. Top round works great .
> 
> ...


----------

